
Show HN: I will post your project to 100 websites - wishrider
https://launchpropeller.com/#/?ref=hn
======
aswerty
You mention backlinks for seo. I would expect most submission based websites
use nofollow links thus providing no link juice. Can you comment on how many
of these 100 sites do or do not use nofollow links?

~~~
wishrider
I've checked a couple of the sites and only one had a no-follow link.

------
losthobbies
Cool! I've thought of doing this as well.

One idea I've had is to stagger the post based on how the site's traffic
gradually drops.

If you have ever seen the end of the movie The Core, they use the energy of
the bombs and create a chain reaction to keep the earths core moving. I'm sure
the science is sound...

In doing this you could keep the project moving over a longer period of time
rather than a big bang which might fizzle out.

------
dinghy
Interesting but without sharing more about the websites where you publish or
the number of subscribers you have to your list I wonder how people can trust
you.

~~~
wishrider
OK, I've decided to publish the list. The value is not the list itself but
that I do the work for you. Instead of creating 100 different accounts and
entering the same information so many times, just do it once and we'll do the
rest for you.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13lPSt1uNoCb19Ab6vfrh...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13lPSt1uNoCb19Ab6vfrhut0ipvjGRRoP3AmRv3yu1H4/edit?usp=sharing)

~~~
sreyaNotfilc
That's quite a list! I'll try you service soon after publishing my latest
update and revision.

------
rvn1045
What are the list of websites that pubblish to? I cant find it on your
website.

------
eljbutler
How do startup owners know these sites are of value? What is the page raking
on them?

~~~
wishrider
I've sorted the table of websites (over 150) by their domain authority and I
work the list from top to bottom. The highest ranking ones are in the 90's
(100 is max) and it goes down steadily.

------
timvdalen
Cool! Just signed up for the 100 websites service. Looking forward to the
results.

~~~
sreyaNotfilc
Do you mind following up with the results? I'm about to release an update to
my site and wanted to start getting outside feedback on it.

------
3do
Nice idea! Wish you luck

------
nokados
What are the websites where you post my project? Can I exclude some of them
where I have already placed my project?

~~~
wishrider
I can send you the list per email and you can exclude the ones you don't like
or even add some.

------
nenadg
Great idea thanks for sharing.

